# Fender Twin II - $875



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Hand-wired Fender from the 80's. Looking a bit rough, but seems like a pretty good deal.

Fender Twin Reverb II


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

*There’s one of these listed in St. Catherines for $550. It appears to be in much better shape too. I was seriously tempted but I just couldn’t justify buying another LOUD amp. *


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Cat scratching post?


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

JBFairthorne said:


> *There’s one of these listed in St. Catherines for $550. It appears to be in much better shape too. I was seriously tempted but I just couldn’t justify buying another LOUD amp. *


I hear you. $550 is a crazy good deal.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Lincoln said:


> Cat scratching post?


Looks like it!


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

Grab n Go said:


> I hear you. $550 is a crazy good deal.


Link??


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I dunno how to do that. Search Kijiji St. Catherines. I checked and the ad is still up. It’s listed as being there 5 weeks so it’ll be down the list a few pages.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Ad title is Fender Twin II (80s) w/casters.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Not sure if this will work:










Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

No way I'd pay $875 for a twin in that condition. Maybe $400. Although if I wanted a twin I'd rather pay more for one that didn't have a huge chunk out of the side.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

colchar said:


> Not sure if this will work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, over a month ago and it's still available?


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> No way I'd pay $875 for a twin in that condition. Maybe $400. Although if I wanted a twin I'd rather pay more for one that didn't have a huge chunk out of the side.


Yeah, especially if someone's selling one for $550 in good condition.

It's funny how a DR from the same era would command more money. They're both hand-wired after all.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Grab n Go said:


> Yeah, especially if someone's selling one for $550 in good condition.
> 
> It's funny how a DR from the same era would command more money. They're both hand-wired after all.



Hmm. I wonder if I should make an offer on this. Does anyone have any thoughts on this era of Twin? I once went to check out a deluxe reverb II that was for sale years ago. I remember it was very harsh and tinny and didn't like it. I think at the time, a lot of my hate was from the fact that it was a 1X12. I was mostly a 2X12 guy but have since grown to like the sound of many 1X12 amps.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a DR II that is my favourite amp. Perhaps the one you tried wasn’t 100%. They’re a bit of a different breed than the corresponding amps without the II

I already have an Evil Twin with the low power switch. The ONLY reason I even considered buying this one was because it was a II. Now I’m not sure about the Twin II, but the DR II has a very useable drive channel that includes a master volume, making it useable at lower volumes. It was this feature, that hopefully the Twin II also has, that made me consider buying it anyhow. Also, the reverb on my DR II is simply the best sounding, most useable across the entire sweep, of any on board reverb in any fender amp I’ve ever owned.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Grab n Go said:


> Yeah, especially if someone's selling one for $550 in good condition.
> 
> It's funny how a DR from the same era would command more money. They're both hand-wired after all.


Neat isn't it. Same for every generation of Fender these days. The little amps are selling for double what the Pro-level amps are, when they were originally half the price. I don't understand how anyone is still buying Hot Rod Deluxes and Devilles when one can obtain a 70s Pro, Super, or Twin Reverb for <1k, if patient. I paid <$500 for my 75 Twin in mint shape, and $400 for my 75 Super Reverb as a head.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

These were a Rivera design I believe. A few oddball obsolete parts that you can't find aftermarket, unlike BF and SF Fenders.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> I have a DR II that is my favourite amp. Perhaps the one you tried wasn’t 100%. They’re a bit of a different breed than the corresponding amps without the II
> 
> I already have an Evil Twin with the low power switch. The ONLY reason I even considered buying this one was because it was a II. Now I’m not sure about the Twin II, but the DR II has a very useable drive channel that includes a master volume, making it useable at lower volumes. It was this feature, that hopefully the Twin II also has, that made me consider buying it anyhow. Also, the reverb on my DR II is simply the best sounding, most useable across the entire sweep, of any on board reverb in any fender amp I’ve ever owned.


I hope to land one of the Rivera Fender amps some day. The collection could use one.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah. I’ve been looking for a sensibly priced PR II for a while now.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Uhmmmm.... those scratches look like they were made over years and years. I will never have a cat in my house, but if I did, it would scratch my amp ONCE!!!


----------

